# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Подписи для форумов и сайтов

## Irina

* С девизом по жизни: «Лучше искусственно молодеть, чем естественно стареть.»

* Жизнь даётся человеку один только раз. И прожить её надо так,чтобы сверху ОФИГЕЛИ и сказали: «А ну-ка повтори»!!!

*Лучше пусть у мужчины будет большой недостаток, чем маленькое достоинство.

* Никогда IСQ не заменит настоящего живого общения с помощью SМS!

* – Думай! Когда не думаешь, мозг выделяет перекись водорода!

* В нашей семье по утрам зарядкой занимается только мобильник.

* Если в слове «Работать» сделать 8 ошибок, то получится слово «Интернет»…!!!

* Опыт работы есть, ищу опыт зарплаты!

* Не знаю как там за границами, а у нас человек, пришедший к нам в гости с литром водки, считается родственником.

* Между мокрой кошкой и влажной киской есть большая разница!

* Принца можно прождать всю жизнь, а мужик нужен каждый день.

* Если женщина особенно старается показать, откуда у неё растут ноги, значит ей просто необходимо скрыть, откуда у неё растут руки.

* Само плывёт в руки только то, что не тонет.

* У некоторых рога растут не потому, что их жёны – шалавы, а потому что они сами по жизни козлы.

* Все же существует брак, который может сделать мужчину счастливым, – это замужество его дочери.

* Рай – это место где нет будильников, понедельников и начальников…

* Любопытство сгубило больше девственниц, чем любовь.

* Жизнь прекрасна! Если правильно подобрать антидепрессанты…

* Лучше с любовью заниматься трудом, чем с трудом заниматься любовью

* Не люблю водку, но люблю то, что она со мной делает.

* Только сядешь поработать – обязательно кто-нибудь разбудит

* Если ты счастлив дольше одного дня, значит, от тебя что-то скрывают.

* Положительные эмоции – это эмоции, которые возникают, если на все положить.

* Слабый пол сильнее сильного в силу слабости сильного пола к слабому!

* Детей интересует вопрос, откуда все берется. Взрослых – куда все девается…

* Интуиция – это способность головы чуять попой.

* Занятие фигней на работе развивает слух, боковое зрение, реакцию и бдительность в целом!

* Любой женщине для счастья нужно всего две вещи: муж и все остальное.

* Только глупая женщина может следить за мужем. Умные следят за собой.

* Обычно, девочки любят куколок, а мальчики – красивые машинки. Но это только до 17 лет. А потом всё становится наоборот.

* Вполне возможно, что джентльмены предпо читают блондинок – но кто сказал, что блондинки предпочитают джентльменов?

* Лучшее средство ухода за руками – делать все руками мужа.

* Любая женщина из ничего может сделать 3 вещи: причёску, салат и трагедию

* Привычка к порядку – это когда непонятно почему ты ВСЕГДА ставишь свою корзину в правый нижний угол.

* Лето – оно как пиво… Вроде дофига ж брали, а оно – хрясь, и кончилось…

* Чем больше девушек мы меньше, тем меньше больше они нас

* Господи, как меня бесит то, что нервные клетки не восстанавливаются!

* Настоящему коту и в декабре – МАРТ!

* Я живу как хочу, я по жизни один, сам себе я придурок, сам себе господин…

* Yandex – найдется все. Google – ничего и не терялось.

* У кнопки «Reset» есть один недостаток: маленькая очень, кулаком попасть сложно.

* Всякое разумное дело имеет свое завершение, и только ерундой можно заниматься бесконечно.

* Если дела, которые можно сделать завтра, перенести на послезавтра, будет два дня свободных.

* Солнце, воздух и вода не помогут никогда. Только секс и оптимизм укрепляют организм ))

* Если ты сядешь на диету и откажешься от употребления пива, то за 2 недели ты потеряешь 14 дней!

* В древности люди пытались сохранить в тайне от врага свое имя, а теперь девичью фамилию матери.

* Нет ничего более раздражающего, и в то же время более желанного, чем интернет когда его отключили.

* Уходите по-английски. Не дожидайтесь, пока вас пошлют по-русски.

* В поисках приключений главную роль играет не голова.

* – Ну и что, что ветер в голове?! Зато мысли всегда свежие…

* Я живу как положено… а положено у меня на всё!

* Макияж позволяет женщине скрывать, что написано у нее на лице.

* Если ты хочешь, чтобы я была твоей куклой, сделай мне всё как у Барби!!!(Richi)

* Хочу много зарабатывать. Работу не предлагать!

* Я вышел из себя, вернусь через полчаса.

* Видеть Вас – одно удовольствие, а не видеть – другое.

* Не улыбайтесь, я боюсь лошадей!

* Продам полдома за полцены, обращаться после полудня, спросить полхозяина.

* Знаете ли вы, что если Золотую Рыбку положить на сковородку, то количество желаний увеличивается до пятидесяти?

* Терпенье и труд мне не идут.

* Верю в любовь после секса, в жизнь после смерти и в крем после бритья.

* «Милый,я в такси,через пять минут буду!» – сказала девушка,досушивая волосы феном.

* Медицина в кредит:»Лечим печень под залог ноги!»

* У каждого свои тараканы в голове,но мои стопудово гениальны.

* «Я не последняя сволочь.За мной ещё двое занимали.»

----------


## Irina

*Прикольные статусы под Новый Год*

Дедушка Мороз, подари мне пожалуйста волшебную палочку, а дальше я как-нить сама решу!
***

Дедушка мороз подари мне на Новый Год такое, что бы я, увидев, сказала: "Вау!! Феррари!"

***

Хочешь почувствовать себя звездой — сядь на ёлку!

[more]
- Вы на Новый год куда планируете? - Лицом в салат!

***

Дедушка Мороз, борода из ваты, прошу тебя... в следующем году как-нибудь без ОЛЕНЕЙ... окей?


Скоро Новый год... а мне еще до сих пор стыдно за прошлый...

***
Дедушка мороз! Я хочу на новый год бутылку самбуки и список мальчиков, которые ПЛОХО себя вели.. ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!!!

***
Новый год всегда лучше старого, но не всегда для тебя...

***
Медики утверждают: 5 рюмок водки снижают риск плохо встретить Новый год вдвое.


Компания МТС досрочно начинает новогоднюю акцию `Сеть занята`. Участвуют все абоненты, причем абсолютно бесплатно и круглосуточно

Новый Год - это когда за компьютером, кроме пустых кружек, начинает скапливаться кожура от мандаринок.

***
Дорогой Дедушка Мороз, мне сладкого нельзя, так что пришли мне ящик полусладкого!


***
Молодость - это когда ты уже не веришь, что на Новый Год к тебе придет Дед Мороз, но еще надеешься, что к тебе придет Снегурочка


Дорогой Дед Мороз! А можно в этот раз деньгами, а?

***
Здравствуй старый хрыч! Я уже два года в тебя не верю! Петр Семенович, 46 лет.

***
Уважаемый Дедушка Мороз, это письмо не спам, а реальная возможность заработать...

***
Совет на Новый Год - желтый снег не кушать...

***
В Новый год всё сбывается, даже то, что в другое время сбыть не удаётся.

***
Новогоднее настроение – это когда рад видеть даже тех, кто ошибся дверью.



***
"Дед Мороз, выходи!" - кричали дети, танцуя возле туалета.

***
По ходу, на Новый год мы будем кидаться асфальтом...

***
Самый короткий день в году - 1 января: просыпаешься, а за окном уже темнеет...

***
Детство заканчивается тогда, когда ты хочешь, чтобы твое желание на Новый Год исполнил не Дед Мороз, а Снегурочка...

----------


## vova230

> *Прикольные статусы под Новый Год*
> 
> Дедушка Мороз, подари мне пожалуйста волшебную палочку, а дальше я как-нить сама решу!


И мне тоже. Я тоже что-нибудь сам придумаю.

----------


## Irina

> Самый короткий день в году - 1 января: просыпаешься, а за окном уже темнеет


Абсолютная правда жизни))

----------

